# 'Merci, mon ami': Biden, Trudeau renew bilateral bond post-Trump



## basquebromance

tell the world: America is back, jack!









						'Merci, mon ami': Biden, Trudeau renew bilateral bond post-Trump
					

During a virtual confab, the leaders of Canada and the U.S. pledged to work closely on multiple shared issues.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Moonglow

Send lumber ASAP!


----------



## Foreigner Looking In.

Two Communist China sympathisers.


----------



## Moonglow

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Two Communist China sympathisers.


----------



## Oldestyle

basquebromance said:


> tell the world: America is back, jack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Merci, mon ami': Biden, Trudeau renew bilateral bond post-Trump
> 
> 
> During a virtual confab, the leaders of Canada and the U.S. pledged to work closely on multiple shared issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


Most of the Canadians I speak with down here can't stand Trudeau.  They now have to have a Covid test before flying back home to Canada...another one when they land...then they are required to spend 3 days in a hotel room (at a cost of $1,800 dollars!) and then pass ANOTHER Covid test before they are allowed to go to their homes!


----------



## danielpalos

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Two Communist China sympathisers.


Nothing inherently wrong with Communism if they can be faithful to their principles.  It simply requires social morals for free.  

A simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth!  Hold the Communists to it!


----------



## excalibur

basquebromance said:


> tell the world: America is back, jack!




Back? Back to what?


----------



## Moonglow

C`est bon.


----------



## Manonthestreet

No pipeline for you and. Trudy answers thank you sir.....


----------



## danielpalos

How about more research into better and more efficient boring technologies?  Plenty of infrastructure could be put underground to reclaim greenspace.


----------



## Papageorgio

The corrupt Trudeau and it seams the Canadians don’t mind scandals, racism and bigotry. Not sure how the Democrats explain Biden dealing with such a corrupt administration, oh sorry I forgot Democrats excuse all scandals unless it is Republican.


----------



## theHawk

basquebromance said:


> tell the world: America is back, jack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Merci, mon ami': Biden, Trudeau renew bilateral bond post-Trump
> 
> 
> During a virtual confab, the leaders of Canada and the U.S. pledged to work closely on multiple shared issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


More like: “China is back!”


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


> tell the world: America is back, jack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Merci, mon ami': Biden, Trudeau renew bilateral bond post-Trump
> 
> 
> During a virtual confab, the leaders of Canada and the U.S. pledged to work closely on multiple shared issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com



Two massive racists.  Glad they found each other.


----------



## konradv

danielpalos said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Communist China sympathisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing inherently wrong with Communism if they can be faithful to their principles.  It simply requires social morals for free.   A simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth!  Hold the Communists to it!
Click to expand...

Got a GoFundMe page for your plane ticket to China?  If you're going to hold communists to their principles, best to go to the source.  Simply calling anyone you disagree with a communist is kind of wimpy.


----------



## citygator

Moonglow said:


> Send lumber ASAP!


Good idea. $10 10’ 2X4’s seems like a real thing
Now a days.


----------



## Moonglow

citygator said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send lumber ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. $10 10’ 2X4’s seems like a real thing
> Now a days.
Click to expand...

I can just remember a couple of years ago they were less than five.


----------



## wamose

I wonder if Biden will do like Obama did with Macron and send James Taylor up there to sing "You got a friend". That was the sappiest move in history but the worst part is that politicians like Obama-Biden think people are stupid enough to think 'that was a good idea'. Obama and Biden are pretenders, not good ones either


----------



## two_iron

Did they seal the deal with some mutual dick sucking in blackface?

And, did Hunted end up with another no-show job out of this clusterfuck, as a nuclear physicist making $300K a month?

Asking for a nation....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So, basquebromance 

This thread has 138K views. You are using bots. This is very odd behavior. Why are you doing this?


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, basquebromance
> 
> This thread has 138K views. You are using bots. This is very odd behavior. Why are you doing this?


LOL, 164k now....

WTF?


----------



## TNHarley

Most looked at thread evah
Way to go basque!


----------



## MarathonMike

TNHarley said:


> Most looked at thread evah
> Way to go basque!


Yeah, kinda makes one wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, basquebromance
> 
> This thread has 138K views. You are using bots. This is very odd behavior. Why are you doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, 164k now....
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...

195K now


----------



## MarathonMike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, basquebromance
> 
> This thread has 138K views. You are using bots. This is very odd behavior. Why are you doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, 164k now....
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 195K now
Click to expand...

Clearly this thread is far more interesting than would first appear.  *Pushing 200 thousand views? Huh?*


----------



## justinacolmena

danielpalos said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Communist China sympathisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing inherently wrong with Communism if they can be faithful to their principles.  It simply requires social morals for free.
> 
> A simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth!  Hold the Communists to it!
Click to expand...

Good grief. Commie spies need to die. Sex isn't free. You can't go to bed and get up with another woman in your arms. That's utter bullshit.


----------



## John T. Ford

basquebromance said:


> tell the world: America is back, jack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Merci, mon ami': Biden, Trudeau renew bilateral bond post-Trump
> 
> 
> During a virtual confab, the leaders of Canada and the U.S. pledged to work closely on multiple shared issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


Psycho Leftist Delusions ...

We got this ....


----------



## toobfreak

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Two Communist China sympathisers.




The first treats his women like shit.


The other, his citizens and nation.


----------



## justinacolmena

toobfreak said:


> The first treats *his* women like shit.


*His*. That's the problem. *His* women. Women consent to being bought and sold as property and then they demand affirmative action on false and malicious claims that "all men are rapists" etc., which is absurd, because >99% of those women are straight and not lesbians as they claim to be.


toobfreak said:


> The other, his citizens and nation.


The universal goal of the elite and powerful men of the* New World Order* is to strip lower-ranking and less privileged men of their gun rights and slice their dicks off when they are born, ostensibly in order to make them equal to women.


----------



## evenflow1969

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Two Communist China sympathisers.


Lol, all ya got is the Hitler propaganda.  The commie is going to get ya. Mean while neither person is a communist sympathizer. Hilarious.


----------



## justinacolmena

evenflow1969 said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Communist China sympathisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, all ya got is the Hitler propaganda.  The commie is going to get ya. Mean while neither person is a communist sympathizer. Hilarious.
Click to expand...

Communism is not a legitimate solution to Nazism or fascism.

The miserable petty tyrrany of City Hall does nothing to restrain an overgrown and all too powerful national and state government.


----------



## theHawk

danielpalos said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Communist China sympathisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing inherently wrong with Communism if they can be faithful to their principles.  It simply requires social morals for free.
> 
> A simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth!  Hold the Communists to it!
Click to expand...

How can you possible hold the communists to it?  They have all the power....that’s the point...


----------



## theHawk

Moonglow said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Communist China sympathisers.
Click to expand...

So all those claims of President Trump starting a “trade war” with China were fake news?


----------



## BlackSand

MarathonMike said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most looked at thread evah
> Way to go basque!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, kinda makes one wonder, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

.

Maybe I shared the link on Twitter just to make you wonder, and have more than a few friends, ... 

.​


----------



## danielpalos

theHawk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Communist China sympathisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing inherently wrong with Communism if they can be faithful to their principles.  It simply requires social morals for free.
> 
> A simple plan for a Commune of Heaven on Earth!  Hold the Communists to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you possible hold the communists to it?  They have all the power....that’s the point...
Click to expand...

Insist on a simple plan or we are not going!


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Couple of douchebags...where is the falling Acme piano when you need it?


----------

